

Hey Twitter, make public the hacking details - dpweb
https://www.change.org/petitions/twitter-com-release-the-details-of-how-your-systems-were-compromised-hacked#share

======
arxanas
It's been 30 minutes. Are we really at the point that we need to make a
petition?

